# Maltese makes strange noise. Is there a problem?



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

We have 2 Maltese. They are a year apart and are brother and sister. They are very healthy, and I have been told the strange noise is common and harmless. Still when it happens we seem concerned...more concerned than the dogs are.

So, does anyone know just what this sound is? I have a hard time describing it but it sounds like when a kid has been crying real hard and for a while, and then they stop, and they are gasping...making noises? The dogs are fine, and others say it is a reverse sneeze, or reverse hiccups. Anyway, the dog(s) are not upset about anything (can you say spoiled). Breathing is normal.

So, does any of this make sense?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's probably reverse sneezing. Scares the heck out of me when Tyler does it but he's fine. I just sounds like he's struggling to breathe. :w00t: His started when he got the bordatella vaccine up the nose. Some people get them to stop by putting their finger over their nose thus making them breathe through their mouth. I just kind of calm Tyler down and he gets over it. Pretty common in small dogs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine will sometimes do that if they get really excited or gulping their water. I just gently rub their throat or open the mouth. All of my Malts and Yorkies have done this!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's very common in Maltese. I have been told it is harmless, but it is scary.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yukki does it, too. He looks like he is dying at the time but once the "attack" is over, he acts like nothing ever happened. And, by the way, YES it scares the daylights out if me! But it's common in little breeds and nothing to be concerned about. I see it mostly when he is nervous or excited. I usually rub his throat lightly till the episode passes. Then we play!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine will do it on occasion and I just put my hand over their nose and make them breathe though their mouth and it stops it. It is scary but I have been assured by a vet many years ago that it is harmless.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

lynda said:


> Mine will do it on occasion and I just put my hand over their nose and make them breathe though their mouth and it stops it. It is scary but I have been assured by a vet many years ago that it is harmless.


Yep, I also cover the nostrils it works like a charm :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Covering the nostrils to make them breath with their mouth works very well. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I just wanted to be sure all was OK. Once Snowball did this and it scared even him. It presented a moment for me that I will always remember! If he EVER feels he needs "protection" or wants comfort he comes to me...even though he is Mommy's Dog 

This one time he jumped in my lap and put each paw around my neck. I will always remember that!


----------

